# how can I stop the whistle on my Thule roof rack?



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

Just got a new setup Thule 450R + Aero bars + Echelon tray mounts, and it whistles above 20mph, which is annoying, especially when I have my sunroof open.

Is there a way to stop the whistling without installing a fairing, as I really do not like the look of the fairings. 

Someone mentioned people have silicon things? 

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## LWright (Jan 29, 2006)

Try moving the rack forward or backward, even slant it some, anything to reposition it.
You already have a rack on the roof, how is a rack fairing going to look any worse? Just saying!


----------



## Picco-so (Sep 25, 2008)

Agreed. Trial and error by moving your forward most load bar around a bit so that it's not cutting so much wind.

he he, i said cutting wind.......


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

You can also wrap some 1/4" to 3/8" rope in a spiral around both bars. This breaks up the vorticies that create the whistling noise in the first place and is easier than repositioning your rack.


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*fairing*

I have a fairing on both Saab/Thule racks. I used to have some aerofoil shaped covers from Yakima (Windjammers), but the fairing worked much better.

JMJ


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

motard5 said:


> Just got a new setup Thule 450R + Aero bars + Echelon tray mounts, and it whistles above 20mph, which is annoying, especially when I have my sunroof open.
> 
> Is there a way to stop the whistling without installing a fairing, as I really do not like the look of the fairings.
> 
> ...


I would try some of the moving-things-around or the rope-wrap ideas before getting a fairing. I got one to cut down on the noise, and it cut down my mileage rather significantly. I get better mileage with a HUGE thule box and single bike carrier (with no bike), with no fairing then I did with nothing but the fairing. I don't know why, but that's what happened in my case.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The fairing cuts down the noise significantly...maybe eliminates it completely. Plus, I think they look better than just the rack. Let us know if you find another solution that works well.


----------



## HarryCallahan (Nov 2, 2004)

Count me as one more in favor of a fairing. I've got a Yakima.

One thing I've noticed on trips where I have the rack on but the bike is off is that empty wheel brackets also whistle if left in the vertical position. If I'm running an errand with the bike off the rack, I fold the wheel holder down parallel with the roof line of the car.


----------



## mkoskinen (Apr 9, 2009)

I have the same setup on my prius, installed the fairing and you can't tell there is a rack anymore. I did take a very small mpg hit but it is worth it for the quiet ride.:thumbsup:


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

I alway used the Thule fairing. first on my BMW now on my Matrix. No measurable mileage loss. It is quiet enough were I can open the Sun Roof., Racks and spoiler look cool on any car. I usually keep the bike inside but still like the look of a Biker car with the rack.


----------



## EBasil (Jan 30, 2004)

Our crossbars whistled like mad, so I put the Yak "windjammer" airfoils on them, and that solved it. They rotate to odd angles but we haven't had a whistle in 8 years.


----------



## dbo43867 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think the Fairing is actually the best solution. You can use rope and stuff but I don't like it as much. I have a fairing it looks great.


----------



## willevans (Jun 15, 2006)

The rope solution is very cheap, the fairing is not as cheap.


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

motard5 said:


> Any help is appreciated, thanks!


My Thule fork mounts were always noisy until I mounted bikes backwards--dead silent now so long as bikes are on. I use an old toe strap as a safety backup on rear wheels in front.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

rope, sounds cheap, and probably looks cheap. just saying.


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

every car I've ever had, there's a knob on the left side of the stereo that gets rid of wind noise.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

did you cut the rubber strip and put it in the track on the top of the bars? Also, on the underside of the ends of the bars...put electrical tape over the slots. May help but those bars are junk and are always noisy, it was a bad design by Thule


----------



## GpzGuy (Aug 11, 2008)

> how can I stop the whistle on my Thule roof rack?


Feed it some saltine crackers? (ta dum dum)


----------



## motard5 (Apr 9, 2007)

I forgot I posted this - thanks for all the suggestions, appreciate them!

The fix was quite easy actually. After some investigation on what exactly caused the whistling, the main culprit was the gaps between the Aero bar and the base mounting kit. I used some clear, removable silicon to fill the gaps, as well as used some silver tape (match bar) I had to cover the holes on the underside of the bars (but was probably not necessary).

It still looks factory freshy fresh, and now there is no noise.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

Why would you want to stop the whistle?

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkkDEtdhKSnEAvKpXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByZWgwN285BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkAw--/SIG=12004vvfi/EXP=1255802692/**http%3a//www.youtube.com/watch%3fv=ccgXjA2BLEY


----------

